# Auto Finesse Power Seal



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi there,

Does anyone have any experience with power seal? 

I got some free from auto finesse in there Xmas promo. Just wondered about durability, application etc...


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If melts onto the panel very quickly with application by DA, needs a little more working by hand. Feels very slick and glossy. 

Not sure on durability as I topped it with a wax as it was too easy to apply


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

I love the Power seal. Have used it quite some times now and works like a charm with a DA. Whenm applying by hand it is a bit harder te work with but is duable - have done this once as well.

Just like the above posting I top with a wax so for durability I do not know but would guess if applied in 2 layers 4 to 5 months are possible based on other experience with AF products.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I use Powerseal amongst other things. It is a paint sealant like Werkstat Acrylic and Wolfs Bodywrap. Did you get the Tough Prep to go with it ? the best way is to clean the paintwork thoroughly, wash, clay bar, polish then apply the Tough Prep to give Powerseal and nice clean surface to bond to.

With it being a sealant you can leave it untouched, there is no need to wax on top unless you are after a specific look from the wax. The sealant will give you good protection and should last longer than the wax as do most sealants.

The product is great for white and light coloured cars, if I get some time today I will be doing mine so will pop up some pics later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Scotty Pro said:


> I use Powerseal amongst other things. It is a paint sealant like Werkstat Acrylic and Wolfs Bodywrap. Did you get the Tough Prep to go with it ? the best way is to clean the paintwork thoroughly, wash, clay bar, polish then apply the Tough Prep to give Powerseal and nice clean surface to bond to.
> 
> With it being a sealant you can leave it untouched, there is no need to wax on top unless you are after a specific look from the wax. The sealant will give you good protection and should last longer than the wax as do most sealants.
> 
> The product is great for white and light coloured cars, if I get some time today I will be doing mine so will pop up some pics later tonight or tomorrow.


Thanks for the replies, I've used sealants before such as C1, Exo, body wrap, c2v3 etc.

It's just when you haven't heard much about a product your not too sure what it's like.

Pictures would be useful thank you. 
Like I said I got it through the Xmas promo as a free gift so I didn't get the tough prep. But I've got plenty of paint cleansers.


----------



## MVinter (Dec 10, 2013)

Which prep do you do before application of Power seal? I've also got this through the Xmas promo and also got plenty of paint cleansers but not the tough prep. Maybe give it a go with light polish on the DA first?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

MVinter said:


> Which prep do you do before application of Power seal? I've also got this through the Xmas promo and also got plenty of paint cleansers but not the tough prep. Maybe give it a go with light polish on the DA first?


That should work fine, just try to opt for something not too "oily" to prep the paint with, an alcohol/solvent wipe down pre application can also help aid Power Seal bonding to the paint.

James


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm going to have a go with this on a practice panel this weekend. Ill post up some pictures afterwards


----------



## MVinter (Dec 10, 2013)

Auto Finesse said:


> That should work fine, just try to opt for something not too "oily" to prep the paint with, an alcohol/solvent wipe down pre application can also help aid Power Seal bonding to the paint.
> 
> James


Thank you!

Quick polish with menz 3000 followed by wipedown, power seal and desire/spirit. 

I'm planning a test on these, both single and multiple layers power seal and/or wax. Probably not before february...


----------



## Topman c (Feb 8, 2013)

Power seal durability 12 months plus if used in conjunction with tough prep


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Right i have a seat Ibiza FR to prep this weekend and i was hoping to do the following:

usual wash and decon/tar
2 stage machine
Apply Power Seal on DA/rotary by a finishing pad
Wax with Swissvax Glacier. 

Question is should i go straight to wax or seal before as above?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Brigham1806 said:


> Right i have a seat Ibiza FR to prep this weekend and i was hoping to do the following:
> 
> usual wash and decon/tar
> 2 stage machine
> ...


Do you mean power seal then wax , or wax then power seal?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Do you mean power seal then wax , or wax then power seal?


It would be power seal and then wax. (sealant before wax  )


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Brigham1806 said:


> Right i have a seat Ibiza FR to prep this weekend and i was hoping to do the following:
> 
> usual wash and decon/tar
> 2 stage machine
> ...


Powerseal is honestly one of those products you apply and then step back and really see a try difference, Its up to you what way you go, but we're opting for Power seal topped with Illusion on our show car debut this weekend :thumb:

James


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I just got fantastic results on a black Jeep Liberty that was sealed with Powerseal 2X and then a coat of Collinite 915 on top. Very deep black with no blingy whitish reflections. Powerseal seems to smooth the paint out to some degree.


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

One of the best sealants on market:thumb:

Here is on black ITR


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

I did my car with this last weekend, de contaminate, tough prep then power seal looked v nice not the easiest to work work with though - what do you guys use to 'top up' with i usually use a qd after my weekly wash...


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Doesn't get mentioned much on here but this stuff is very very good.

Underrated IMO.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

I initially bought Powerseal due to a lot of recommendations for use on light color cars and to make metallic flake pop. But the last few times I have used it have been on darker color or black cars. I think this sealant is the antithesis of the sealant stereotype. There's no glassy look with bright whitish reflections. This has been my sealant of choice as the base layer when I know I will be topping with a wax. It compliments waxes very well as it looks mostly like a wax.


----------

